# Tropheus Food Questions



## eugenechng (Mar 2, 2006)

I used to feed my tropheus Sera Granugreen as their main diet with the occasional NLS Cichlid Formula for a few yrs with no problems. I'm now hoping to find a more affordable long term main food for them and have recently changed to Hikari Sinking Cichlid Excel for about 5mths and was hoping to hear from people here whether Hikari Cichlid Excel will cause any long term problems to them a not? Or if there's is any other affordable food that i can feed my trophs over the long term without them having any health issues?

All your inputs is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

homemade shrimp mix


----------



## Gene D (May 31, 2010)

You should not have any problems feeding Hikari Excel as a staple food. I just started with it myself but a friend has fed it as the staple (floating and now sinking) food to 5 colonies for years without issue


----------



## eugenechng (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Pali, your thread on making shrimp mix is great info! :thumb:

Hi Gene D, Thanks for your assurances that feeding Hikari Excel as a stable won't cause long term health problems to my trophs.

By the way the size of my NLS Cichlid Formula is too small for them. Can i feed them the Large Fish Formula or Cichlasoma Formula?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I wouldn't feed tropheus the large fish pellet. I'd rather feed them an undersized pellet as opposed to an oversized pellet. I wouldn't want to risk any potential blockage. Tropheus already possess a digestive system that is prone to blockage.


----------



## revrend (Feb 11, 2010)

i use Ken's fish Tropheus lovers which has the highest ratio of spriulina than any food i can find they LOVE it


----------



## CThompson (Aug 13, 2003)

I've been feeding NLS for...over 5 years (7?), as an exclusive diet, for the last year or so I have used in addition to the 1mm size, the 3mm size. I don't believe the larger sized pellet is in anyway harmful to my K1, RR or Duboisi.

I imagine the mentioned "large fish formula" will have larger pellet size than the 3mm pellets. YIt would be hard to find larger Tropheus than my K1 (around 5+"), and I see no reason why you would want to use a larger pellet size than 3 mm.

If you are already feeding NLS as part of their feeding, it will be a simple and safe change to use it exclusively. Changing foods is a classic time to get bloat, but you won't have this issue if you go nls 100%.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

revrend said:


> i use Ken's fish Tropheus lovers which has the highest ratio of spriulina than any food i can find they LOVE it


+1 :thumb:


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

Nutrafin Max Spirulina Flakes - ingredients (first 10):

Dried spirulina algae, fish meal, oatmeal, krill, soybean flour, dried garlic, shrimp meal, dried kelp, squid liver meal, fish liver meal, dried yeast...

Contains 40% spirulina.


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

eeztropheus said:


> Nutrafin Max Spirulina Flakes - ingredients (first 10):
> 
> Dried spirulina algae, fish meal, oatmeal, krill, soybean flour, dried garlic, shrimp meal, dried kelp, squid liver meal, fish liver meal, dried yeast...
> 
> Contains 40% spirulina.


Anybody out there use this product? I use it combination with NLS Thera+A.


----------



## THEnelsonbruhs (Aug 12, 2021)

NorthShore said:


> I wouldn't feed tropheus the large fish pellet. I'd rather feed them an undersized pellet as opposed to an oversized pellet. I wouldn't want to risk any potential blockage. Tropheus already possess a digestive system that is prone to blockage.


Should I feels tropheus a varied diet or should I feed them the same pellet/flake consistently?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Get a staple food that has the variety built in, and then feed consistently.


----------

